# Ipad Charger?



## Bonez007

Hi guys,

Quick question... Is it safe to use my twisp ego charger attached to the ipad wall adaptor to charge my vision spinner 2, or will the Samsung galaxy S4 charger be better?


----------



## shabbar

I use my Samsung charger. 

Iphone/ipad should work fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007

shabbar said:


> I use my Samsung charger.
> 
> Iphone/ipad should work fine



Thank you buddy. The reason for me asking is the manual clearly states that the battery shouldn't be charged with the ipad charger, etc. but my dad is charging his twisp with my wall adaptor at the moment


----------



## shabbar

@johan can advise you better


----------



## BumbleBee

I believe the iPad charger output is 1000mah which is twice as much as the regular charger. Don't know if the little ego charger can handle that.


----------



## shabbar

I am under the impression that the ego will only draw what it needs I stand to be corrected

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonez007

Ooopz! I already put it on charge lol


----------



## johan

@Bonez007 If its a 1000mA (1A) charger it will just charge the Ego batteries faster (half the normal time), the batteries will not suffer. The standard Ego charger is limited to 500mA (1/2A).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

Thanks ohm for your very knowledgeable answer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonez007

Thank you guys, i am charging with the samsung charger. It reads 5v 2A output. I hope the battery doesn't explode


----------



## BumbleBee

I wouldn't leave it unattended

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Bonez007 said:


> Thank you guys, i am charging with the samsung charger. It reads 5v 2A output. I hope the battery doesn't explode


 
No! 2A & 5V too much, it will damage battery in the long run!


----------



## Bonez007

Thanks buddy. Will it be safe to use it just once, tonight? I promise to buy another wall adaptor along with some other vaping gear at months end!


----------



## johan

Bonez007 said:


> Thanks buddy. Will it be safe to use it just once, tonight? I promise to buy another wall adaptor along with some other vaping gear at months end!


 
Yes, but keep an eye on it. When it gets too warm, remove immediately.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bonez007

@johan thank you for the advice buddy


----------



## johan

Bonez007 said:


> @johan thank you for the advice buddy


 
No problem, just keep safe with tonight's HIGH VOLTAGE charge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

By the way, from my RC heli days we learnt that the safest Amps to charge you battery with, would be equal to the Mah rating of your battery (Unless the battery is specifically designed to be able to handle higher Amps - this is rare)

So if you have a 650Mah battery, then .65 Amps is your max - you could probably charge it at higher amps as long as you keep an eye on temperature, but in the long run this damages the battery and shortens the lifespan.

It is actually even better to charge it below the max rating, as this will increase your lifespan - so your normal ego/Evod chargers will charge at .5A, even though your batteries are 650Mah.

If you charge from a USB port - the port can deliver up to 0.9A (depending on the version of USB), but if you are using the ego/evod charger, it will still only pull 0.5A from that.

Most of the 18* batteries have a Mah of higher than 1000, so you could charge those at higher amps - even though most chargers max out at 1A - thing is, as stated above, you will increase the batteries lifespan if you charge it below its Mah rating, so those 1A chargers are just fine.

For RC heli's we charged at the max possible (because you wanna fly already!) , but the chargers for those batteries were way more advanced, and you could select the Amps you wanted it to charge at from a menu system

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

